# What the HAQ Forum Is (and Is Not) About - Please read before posting.



## Bruce Reding

Welcome to the High Accuracy Quartz forum! So, what the HAQ are we about? This is not a general Quartz forum. Our core interest is simple -- *exceptional timekeeping*. The purpose of a watch is to mark the passage of time, and we enjoy discussing quartz watches (and other types of "electro timekeepers") that, _by dint of superior engineering_, do this exceptionally well. We enjoy pushing back the boundaries of our ignorance in this poorly documented area by gleaning information from around the world, conducting our own experiments, and having lots of spirited discussion. Our interest takes us in many directions, including ...

> quartz watches that, due to thermocompensation or thermo-insensitivity, vary in the seconds per year range,

> early quartz watches, such as the Seiko Astron or one of the Swiss Beta 21s, that blazed the trail into the quartz era,

> "ancestral" electronic watches, such as tuning forks, that were cutting edge performers in their day,

> earlier electro instruments, such as the original quartz clocks or the magnificent, observatory class free pendulum clocks,

> laboratory filling devices (atomic and otherwise) that keep time to seconds-per-eon, and

> possible upset technologies for personal timekeeping, such as Chip Scale Atomic Clocks (CSACs).

We also find a place in our hearts for magnificently executed movements, even if they're not exceptional as timekeepers. Hence, Swiss autoquartzes, Seiko's spring drives, and Jaeger LeCoultre's mecha-quartz have had good play here, and watches from the "houses of the holy" (Patek, etc.) that have beautifully finished movements would be in bounds as well. Finally, we're not above drooling over exceptionally beautifully made watches, so, for instance, Citizen's Campanolas, Sieko's Node series, and Casio's Oceanus line have been well received.

Having said what we're about, it's worth mentioning topics that are outside the forum's scope &#8230;

> watches with standard quartz movements (even most Swiss watches have very basic movements),

> complications (chronographs, etc.),

> radio controlled watches (cool technology, but the movements are not exceptional),

> extreme ruggedness, or

> precious metals/jewels (although, if someone has a $5,000,000 Lady Kallista, we'd enjoy a pic :-d).

Make no mistake - we don't look down our noses at these things. We're watch nuts through and through, and many of us enjoy collecting these kinds of pieces as well. They have, however, their own "homes" for discussion on WUS and elsewhere. Posts about these are better made on these other fora as they'll get better play.

So, if timekeeping interests you, come on in! There's a lot of info to browse in the stickies and posts. We hope you become as fascinated as we are with this wonderful nexus of technology and performance, and that you join us for lively discussion and fun.


----------



## ronalddheld

The primary focus of the HAQ forum is intrinsic accuracy A modern HAQ is a watch that who's offset is no worse than 10 s/y, based on measurements(referenced to atomic standards). A 32KHz movement almost certainly has a form of Digital Thermocompensation method. A higher frequency movement may not, but still has to demonstrate it does not deviate by no more than +- 10 s/y. Other side topics we have discussed are RC/BT/GPS watches, but they are not the primary topic. Ordinary Quartz movements are not a topic in this forum.


----------



## SaMaster14

One of the only quartz watches I’d wear. Love the hum of the movement and how the second hand sweeps! 










ref 5100, beta 21

EDIT: Tapatalk also said this thread was started 52 minutes ago, not 14 years ago in 2008…


----------

